# 28mm seat posts ?



## GilbeyAllen (Mar 31, 2004)

This question has probably been asked many times but does anyone other than Colnago make a 28mm seat post. Secondary question would be why the hell do they make the C40 in a 28mm rather than a standard size ?

Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*colnago only...*



GilbeyAllen said:


> This question has probably been asked many times but does anyone other than Colnago make a 28mm seat post. Secondary question would be why the hell do they make the C40 in a 28mm rather than a standard size ?
> 
> Thanks


Supposedly, Selcof makes this post and posts for many other brands. Selcof does not list this size on their website under the nearly identical CNC 92X model. I've never seen any other brand sell this size. Someone wrote that Selcof does make this size, "you just have to look around", but they could not quote a source, so the info was worthless.

You should be able to shim a standard 27.2mm post, using readily obtainable stainless steel or plastic shim material in a .015 inch thickness. Don't use aluminum to avoid the possibility of galvanic corrosion. You can get shim material at www.mcmaster.com. The shim should be made at least 2 inches long.

I read a post from a guy who shimmed an Al post with an Al shim and it siezed severely (probably after riding in the rain).


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*My Selcof Broke*



C-40 said:


> Supposedly, Selcof makes this post and posts for many other brands. Selcof does not list this size on their website under the nearly identical CNC 92X model. I've never seen any other brand sell this size. Someone wrote that Selcof does make this size, "you just have to look around", but they could not quote a source, so the info was worthless.
> 
> You should be able to shim a standard 27.2mm post, using readily obtainable stainless steel or plastic shim material in a .015 inch thickness. Don't use aluminum to avoid the possibility of galvanic corrosion. You can get shim material at www.mcmaster.com. The shim should be made at least 2 inches long.
> 
> I read a post from a guy who shimmed an Al post with an Al shim and it siezed severely (probably after riding in the rain).


I used to use the 28mm carbon Selcof until the rear "T" nut broke in two. Selcof was really nice in sending me a replacement "T" nut for free but was always leary about using the seatpost again. I didn't want to get the C40 specific seatpost as I didn't think it was light enough also I think the price is a rip-off. Well to make a long story short, I had a shim made at a metal works shop which allows me to use 27.2mm seatposts now. Much, much more choice in this size. My seatpost now is a Pazzaz carbon 27.2mm. It weighs 160grams and is 1/3 the cost of the C40 specific seatpost. Admittedly, not as flashy too.


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

WTB: carbon Colnago seatpost 28.0mm for a 2003 C40

The top "cap" that holds saddle rails to post cracked...

I know there are plenty of alternatives, but I want to stay with original parts (plus, the stamped logo on the post is awesome IMHO).


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.ital-tecno.com/shopexd.asp?id=578

Shims suck.

There was also a Thomson masterpiece in 28.0. I have one on my Colnago E1, but I'm pretty sure they quite making them a few years back. Sometimes they pop up on ebay.


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, shims do suck (carbon seatpost & aluminum shim = crap). I saw the Thompson and an FSA 28.0mm on ebay. From what I read, Selcof made the Colnago-branded posts.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Fsa*

They make one and are also the current OEM to Colnago.


----------

